# Help identify



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

The little black capped component under the pulse ic. I popped the top part and it has a shiny silvery cylinder embedded with gold plated contacts. It's on a telecom board. Thanks in advance for helping with my curiosity.


----------



## etack (Sep 15, 2016)

crystal oscillator


http://www.electronicsurplus.com/ecliptek-ecsm-4-000mhz-crystal-oscillator-4mhz

Eric


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

Cool thanks Eric. Pulling ta caps as we speak


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

These little black relay looking boxes have some heavy gold plated pieces.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

Silver solder? And maybe a round tantalum?!? :|


----------



## Grelko (Sep 16, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> These little black relay looking boxes have some heavy gold plated pieces



Those are so much fun to tear apart  

I've never noticed that part might be gold plated "it's possible I haven't gotten 1 yet", but the tiny silver contacts can sometimes be gold plated. I've read somewhere that the contacts could be solid gold also "very rare". I'm almost certain it was on this site.

The gold contacts that I've seen, are usually in an orange/yellow box "white also, but not often". I'm thinking it was "Sun Hold" brand. The ones that I've taken apart have 2 or 3 small flat copper/brass pieces on each side, that might have a total of 8 contacts per relay. They are extremely small gold rectangles, maybe 1 by 2 mm, if that much.

There's blue or clear boxes also. 

Every type should have a couple tiny contacts and a small winding of copper.

(Scrapper tip - The board in an microwave, normally has at least 3 black boxes "relays" on it.)

Edit - spelling


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Very fun and very addictive. They areally definitely gold plated my phone camera just didn't light it correctly. Lol. I will process them separately to see if in fact it is solid of if a foil floats up. Either way we are stoked.  8) I will do a couple more tomorrow and send you some more pics. The little piece of the 2 really looks like it could be solid. Thank you for the words of wisdom as well. We have also tonight harvested several old tantalums


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

This pic goes with the silver solder question. Probably not but looked mighty shiny 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 16, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> 20160915_225226.jpg
> This pic goes with the silver solder question. Probably not but looked mighty shiny 8)


Tin solder, silver solder have such a high melting point it would burn electronic components.

The cooling fin is probably tinned copper, easily checked by breaking it apart.

Göran


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Cool thanks G.


----------



## scrappappy (Sep 16, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> 20160915_225226.jpg
> This pic goes with the silver solder question. Probably not but looked mighty shiny 8)



It's a Diode. I haven't seen one of those since Radio Shack was still a components store  The stripe on one side denotes polarity.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok thanks pappy...


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

Got these out of telecom boards. I kinda broke into one and looks like really nice silver. Can anyone concur please?


----------



## butcher (Sep 17, 2016)

Bridge rectifiers to change AC to DC, can be used to make power supplies, diodes are not normally a source of precious metals, you may find some silver, I doubt recovering the silver plating (if any) would be worth the trouble, reusing the diode bridge would be my choice for those.

https://www.wontop.com/uploadfiles/56/sort_excel/pdf/mcd_kbpc-s.pdf


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks butcher. Founds these on different telecom boards. Little gold something or anothers. They look like they could be solid gold. I cut into one as the picture shows and the color went all the way thru. Is it possible that they are solid rather than plated?



Thanks in advance...


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## anachronism (Sep 17, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> Thanks butcher. Founds these on different telecom boards. Little gold something or anothers. They look like they could be solid gold. I cut into one as the picture shows and the color went all the way thru. Is it possible that they are solid rather than plated
> Thanks in advance...



Nope no chance at all. They are gold plated. But here's the good news. Heavily gold plated 

The white material is Beryllium Oxide. Wear a mask when you break it off, because it's not nice (Google it.)look inside and you'll see bonding wires too.

Edit: here's some I did earlier- note the insides.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks A. Gotta love the plethora of knowledge on the board.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

Good stuff and bad stuff on the beryllium. CBD and better thermal conductor than anything but diamond. CBD=BAD


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks butcher. Founds these on different telecom boards. Little gold something or anothers. They look like they could be solid gold. I cut into one as the picture shows and the color went all the way thru. Is it possible that they are solid rather than plated
> ...



Actually it is a different part altogether than what you are showing in your picture anachronism. 

Tndavid take one off the board and carefully break the top white ceramic part and see if there is another gold plated part and then another ceramic piece between that and the base. You would be best to run the plated bases in a sulphuric cell but if you are not in a hurry to recover the gold then run them in copper chloride solution.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes sir Mr. Barren, that is the physical makeup of this component. Exactly.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry Frank I should put my glasses on when looking at pics!

Tn same principle, different model. By the way I'm just trying a different way of getting the gold off. I'll know in a couple of days if it works.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 18, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Sorry Frank I should put my glasses on when looking at pics!
> 
> Tn same principle, different model. By the way I'm just trying a different way of getting the gold off. I'll know in a couple of days if it works.


Hey A, the gold plate looked the same, kind of a crystallized look.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 18, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks butcher. Founds these on different telecom boards. Little gold something or anothers. They look like they could be solid gold. I cut into one as the picture shows and the color went all the way thru. Is it possible that they are solid rather than plated
> ...


Hey A, you get a chance to process any of these components yet?


----------

